

The Tragedy of Student Loans: We've Lost the Dream - jakefuentes
http://rippedenvelope.com/post/53181388611/the-tragedy-of-student-loans-weve-lost-the-dream

======
westonmcbride
Great perspective on one of the most important issues Gen Y needs to address.

